# in Kleinbuchstaben wandeln



## DerGroßeNargus (20. Nov 2010)

Hi habe folgendes Problem. Die Methode soll eine Zeichenkette in der Großbuchstaben vorkommen komplett zu Kleinbuchstaben umwandeln. Da ist allerdings irgendwo ein Programmierfehler drin, den ich nicht finden kann.

Hier der Code:

```
public static String toLower(String str) {
		
		String res;

		for(char  c : str.toCharArray())
			if(c >= 'A' && c<= 'Z')  
			{ res += (c + ('a' - 'A')); }
			else
			{ res += c; }
		return res;
		
	}
```


----------



## eRaaaa (20. Nov 2010)

Erstmal solltest du res initialisieren ( String res = ""  - oder besser: direkt einen StringBuilder benutzen) und du musst evtl. auf char casten *g* --> res += (char)(c + ('a' - 'A'));


----------



## XHelp (20. Nov 2010)

Was funktioniert denn nicht? Char wird als Zahl erkannt, oder res muss initialisiert sein? Nähere Beschreibung wäre schon nicht verkehrt


----------



## DerGroßeNargus (20. Nov 2010)

So klappts, danke eRaaaa. Den String zu initialisieren hab ich komplett übersehen... :autsch:

```
public static String toLower(String str) {
		
		String res = "";

		for(char  c : str.toCharArray())
			if(c >= 'A' && c<= 'Z')  
			{ res += (char) (c + ('a' - 'A')); }
			else
			{ res += (char) c; }
		return res;
		
	}
```


----------



## DerGroßeNargus (20. Nov 2010)

Einmal casten würde natürlich auch reichen. /fehl0r


----------

